

World War one - simple version - anirudh
http://angusmcleod.deviantart.com/art/World-War-One-Simple-Version-128505446

======
Janteh
Also the WW2 one: [http://angusmcleod.deviantart.com/art/World-War-Two-
Simple-V...](http://angusmcleod.deviantart.com/art/World-War-Two-Simple-
Version-73625561)

